# Cleaning DIY supplies



## Hiro (19/1/17)

I placed my first order for my first batch of DIY supplies and concentrates. Hopefully it arrives today... I will be mixing by weight as I have researched that its the easiest way for recipes.
I'm spending far too much on juice and want to try out DIY for myself. I just have a question regarding cleaning the beakers, bottles, syringes, etc.
What do you guys use to sterilize everything after you done mixing?


----------



## Rude Rudi (19/1/17)

Welcome to the club!!

I just wash my goodies with good old sunlight liquid and give them a deep clean every now and again using a sterilizing tablet - if you have children, you can use their bottle cleaning goodies but do't let the wife find out!!
I sometimes gooi the lot in the dishwasher which also does a decent job...

Good luck!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Jos (19/1/17)

You shouldn't have much dirty equipment if you are going to mix by weight. Just mix directly into the bottle - no need for beakers or syringes.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Hiro (19/1/17)

Great thanks for the tips guys, will keep it in mind. Just received my order, now the fun starts!


----------



## craigb (19/1/17)

Hiro said:


> now the fun starts!



enjoy your trip down the rabbit hole, there is no going back now.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hiro (20/1/17)

craigb said:


> enjoy your trip down the rabbit hole, there is no going back now.


Haha thanks!


----------



## incredible_hullk (20/1/17)

@Hiro i just buy a big bottle of milton and use that especiallynfor bottles


----------



## Hiro (20/1/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> @Hiro i just buy a big bottle of milton and use that especiallynfor bottles


I think i'm gonna get that yes, cos I would want to reuse the bottles for Juice once its done.


----------

